# Smoked  ABT's and some Moink balls over Cherry w/Qview.



## rp ribking (Jun 11, 2011)

It seems to me that when ever I smoke ABT's, I have to fill up the grate. Also threw on some Moink balls. Some were eatin' before the finished pic's. Enjoy!!! Thanks for lookin'!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks yummy!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2011)

Truely awesome Mr Smith!!!

Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful looking appetizers!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks great but what was the inerds?


----------



## alelover (Jun 16, 2011)

YUM!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 16, 2011)

looks great............


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL.. Meateater, you beat me to it,

Slice one of those bad boys open.

Looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm........................

Nice BearView Too !!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## gros cochon (Jun 16, 2011)

That looks incredibly delicious!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2011)

Man those look mighty tasty from here


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 16, 2011)

I could go for some of those right now!!


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!! I have been out of action all week.

Inerds: cream cheese, beef link.


----------



## shiz-nit (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice indeed


----------

